# Questions about hunting



## MrMoose (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello all, i am new to the boards and new to hunting. So if i make a mistake please let me know.
I am an avid shooter and have been for years, i have my hunter safety card also.
Anywho, i want to go Turkey hunting this season, and am really confused about the laws.
When i look at the DWR website about turkeys i see limited entry with a region and CWMU with narrow regions.
Does this mean that when the season opens we can only hunt in those areas listed? Or is it okay to go where ever its normally legal to shoot (not in cities, towns, always have permission for private lands, etc.)?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome! First off, this is going to be my first year hunting turkeys too, so hopefully someone more seasoned chimes in. If you drew an LE tag (you would have had to specifically apply for a region or CWMU) then you can only hunt during the LE season within the boundaries of the unit. If you buy/bought a general season tag it is good anywhere in the state where you have access--except cwmu's. So open public lands, private land with landowner permission, national forest land, etc.
Good luck!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

Basically, you have two turkey seasons here in Utah, limited entry (LE for short) or the general season. Limited entry season is before the general season, so those who apply for and draw a permit would have first crack at getting a turkey. You can apply for either a limited entry region, or a CWMU for the limited entry season. The CWMUs are smaller areas because those belong to private landowners that have an arrangement with the DWR to grant access to a limited number of hunters through the draw. If you draw one of those CWMU areas, they tell you when and how long you can hunt. The other limited entry areas can either be public lands, or private lands that you obtained permission yourself to hunt within that region. Also, the application period for limited entry hunts is in December, so the only option left for hunting turkey this year is to buy a general season permit. 

Like I mentioned earlier, the general turkey season takes place after the LE season. You can buy the permit over the counter and they are good statewide. Just remember to get written permission from the landowner if you plan on hunting private property. Hope that helps, and happy hunting!


----------

